# COD 5 Problems



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

On the main menu

For some reason it displays us as rank 1 and says downloading game settings for ages.

When it shows my real rank after 10 minutes of waiting, it wont find any games.

Our HD is fine, connections fine on other games.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

wrx man said:


> On the main menu
> 
> For some reason it displays us as rank 1 and says downloading game settings for ages.
> 
> ...


My mate had this the other night and then found out it was his x-box playing up.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> My mate had this the other night and then found out it was his x-box playing up.


Oh dear.

It's stopped doing it now but lets just hope the ring of fire stays away from our box


----------



## arabianjules (Oct 5, 2008)

is there a patch for this on your console?


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

My xbox has just chewed up my Cod5!!! It's scratched the disk so I can't finish the last two levels.......aaaagghhh


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

what console is this?

my PS3 sometimes does this


----------

